# Happy valentines day!



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy valentines day! 

I guess this day is one the favorite days of the year for women.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jani said:


> Happy valentines day!
> 
> I guess this day is one the favorite days of the year for women.


Yes, because all women have somebody special to spend this day with. Its only men who get to be sad and alone on Valentine's Day.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Yes, because all women have somebody special to spend this day with. Its only men who get to be sad and alone on Valentine's Day.


This is supposed to be a positive thread, don't make it negative.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

pancake day is better


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> pancake day is better


It is certainly cheaper !


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Yes, because all women have somebody special to spend this day with. Its only men who get to be sad and alone on Valentine's Day.


Not necessary.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Out of the 356,25 days in the year, this day is probably one of the silliest. 

Happy valentines!


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm terribly alone, so this evening, i'm watching Casablanca and Paris Je T'aime, and i have three bottles of red wine and a box of tissues. I imagine these will be used for a multitude of fluids.

I reckon by 2 in the morning i'll be roaming the streets with my guitar shouting Unbreak My Heart.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Mesa said:


> I'm terribly alone, so this evening, i'm watching Casablanca and Paris Je T'aime, and i have three bottles of red wine and a box of tissues. I imagine these will be used for a multitude of fluids.
> 
> I reckon by 2 in the morning i'll be roaming the streets with my guitar shouting Unbreak My Heart.


lollolololol...

Wait are you serious?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I personally don't celebrate this day. It's pointless. Even moreso than Halloween. Christmas and Thanksgiving willl always be my favorite days.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

My favorite ones are 22th of october,22th of october, and Christmas.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Mesa said:


> I'm terribly alone, so this evening, i'm watching Casablanca and Paris Je T'aime, and i have three bottles of red wine and a box of tissues. I imagine these will be used for a multitude of fluids.
> 
> I reckon by 2 in the morning i'll be roaming the streets with my guitar shouting Unbreak My Heart.


Always good with a little "me" time  Should add this to your playlist tonight http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0211915/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Mesa said:


> I'm terribly alone, so this evening, i'm watching Casablanca and Paris Je T'aime, and i have three bottles of red wine and a box of tissues. I imagine these will be used for a multitude of fluids.
> 
> I reckon by 2 in the morning i'll be roaming the streets with my guitar shouting Unbreak My Heart.


*huggles Mesa*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's a way to celebrate the day even if you feel alone. Better than weepy movies and bumper boxes of tissues and abject self pity:

Make Valentine's day generosity day


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 13215


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, I didn't realise. This is just another day for me.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be spending the day with my love (oboe)  Lesson today and lots of practicing.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

St Valentine was...?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

The commercialism and expectations are doing me in. 

My girlfriend's fine, but the stalkers who are sending me emails are doing me in. I am so embarrassed about being stalked (this is part of their 'PLAN') however forward all the emails onto my girlfriend. The last one read: 

"I deeply miss you......I wish to come over to visit you" 



No mean trick for a stalker :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sent MaestroViolinist a composition.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I personally don't celebrate this day. It's pointless. Even moreso than Halloween. Christmas and Thanksgiving willl always be my favorite days.


The point of both Valentine's Day and Halloween is to be fun. Its the same point as Christmas and Thanksgiving o3o


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Some years we celebrate some we don't. We're sick this year, so meh. But I'm home from work today as a result, so I guess it's extra time together which is a good thing.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy Valentine's day to all ladies of the forum.. and the dudes as well...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

This linked *dude* didn't behave very well on V-Day.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/14/world/africa/south-africa-blade-runner-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Where I live St. Valentine's day is over just now, but to those in whose countries it still continues - have a nice day/evening with your loved ones!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jani said:


> lollolololol...
> 
> Wait are you serious?


Whatever the sad truth behind this post may or may not be, I have to admit that was kind of funny. Poor mesa, lets hope its not that bad!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sent MaestroViolinist a composition.


That's cute and impressive. I have yet to bring myself to do anything like that.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Oh, I didn't realise. This is just another day for me.


I forgot what day it was despite having been reminded by my friend last evening. Then I walk into the choir room and there is candy that some folks brought. Weirder yet, there is an anonymous valentine on my chair. That's nice, maybe I'll figure out who it was some day. And now I'm off to go do things alone, and any sadness or depression I might feel I would doubt is related to valentines day.

Edit: wait a minute, if I really cared to find out who it was, I could look at the hand writing(just my name written)...didn't think of that(could look at signatures in choir sign up sheet and make a guess). Lol.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Someone suggested also calling today Singles Awareness Day. Except the acronym is SAD.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> The point of both Valentine's Day and Halloween is to be fun. Its the same point as Christmas and Thanksgiving o3o


If you think they are equal, you would be WRONG!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> If you think they are equal, you would be WRONG!


Did I say they were equal?  But the overall purpose of the holidays is fun.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh my, I didn't sign on yesterday! Annie, will you be my belated Valentine?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

So I gave a valentine to a girl I like. Still waiting for her response ^^;


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm glad to be single while I can.  The only Valentine I got was from my family, I don't really want a valentine from someone I'm not interested in. I hung out with girl friends of mine that night instead, some single like myself. As much as guys all get nervous about getting rejected, girls are equally nervous about interested guys that they don't want.  It's a lose-lose situation, unless it's mutual.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> So I gave a valentine to a girl I like. Still waiting for her response ^^;


I'm not brave enough to do that. I hide in silence, because I'm the girl, and I have to wait around for the guy instead.    It's frustrating/maddening.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm not brave enough to do that. I hide in silence, because I'm the girl, and I have to wait around for the guy instead.    It's frustrating/maddening.


Hey, I'm a girl too  You don't have to wait. If there's a guy you like, you should ask him out! :3 I think many heterosexual men find a strong, confident woman to be very attractive (just speculation though).


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Hey, I'm a girl too  You don't have to wait. If there's a guy you like, you should ask him out! :3 I think many heterosexual men find a strong,* confident woman to be very attractive *(just speculation though).


I am not lying here i am really telling the truth.
I have noticed that one of the most attractive qualities on women (for me) is a very determined gaze.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm not brave enough to do that. I hide in silence, because I'm the girl, and I have to wait around for the guy instead.    It's frustrating/maddening.


Is it your shyness or your belief?
If you have a crush or loads of positive feelings to a guy go and ask.
You are a nice girl, i wouldn't say no.

Also the gender roles are not the same anymore as they used to be on 19th-early 20th century.
Since our world has became more liberal.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> As much as guys all get nervous about getting rejected, girls are equally nervous about interested guys that they don't want.


I have an older sister, and when I was a teenager, I saw her reactions to potential suitors who didn't appeal to her. It scared me into not doing a lot of initiating unless I saw the girl was interested first.

Thinking about all that dating stuff reminds me of the old Maurice Chevalier song _I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore._


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I got turned down.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I got turned down.


I'm sorry to hear that but don't worry, there are plenty more fish is the sea.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> I got turned down.


I did know you were a girl when you posted, I was just speaking of the flipped situation.

It's on principal that I wait and not initiate. Also, just as many people have told me to wait as to take initiate. I still envy men their right though... It's all quite frustrating. This world is kinda broken after all. But it's a learning process, a great testing. I think patience will be rewarded, although I admit to feeling impatient...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have an older sister, and when I was a teenager, I saw her reactions to potential suitors who didn't appeal to her. It scared me into not doing a lot of initiating unless I saw the girl was interested first.




That has a lot of implications........... hmm............ like, with guys, if they were secretly interested in a girl, would they first try to present themselves in the best light possible before actual flirting and all that? i.e. Using their normal qualities to attract a girl and _then _start being more outwardly insinuating? I hope that's how it goes, I mean, that's how it happened with me personally. It doesn't take a guy flirting with me to make me like them...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That has a lot of implications........... hmm............ like, with guys, if they were secretly interested in a girl, would they first try to present themselves in the best light possible before actual flirting and all that? i.e. Using their normal qualities to attract a girl and _then _start being more outwardly insinuating? I hope that's how it goes, I mean, that's how it happened with me personally. It doesn't take a guy flirting with me to make me like them...


Oh, shucks, I know that_ now._ I wish I had a time machine.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I got turned down.


Women... Always playing hard to get. lol


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Women... Always playing hard to get. lol


Good believe it or not, i don't like those so called "easy women".


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

jani said:


> Good believe it or not, i don't like those so called "easy women".


I didn't say they were easy. It's just they wait on their *explicit* for someone to work really hard to convince them they want them. Us introverts have no chance.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

What I like the most about Valentines day is the little posters in the street with "Make love not shops" or things like that written on. 
I think it's funny and quite right. Do you have that where you live ? It usually comes from anarchist, or feminist, or left-wingeg, etc. groups.

i didn't get anything, nor did I give anything, nor did I expect anything so I'm just fine


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, shucks, I know that_ now._ I wish I had a time machine.


Well, as long as it hasn't deteriorated to, I wish I knew now what I knew then.

Here's a tip for catching those *fish in the sea*...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I didn't say they were easy. It's just they wait on their *explicit* for someone to work really hard to convince them they want them. Us introverts have no chance.


I like how this thread has become a relationship "secrets to the other side" thread. 

Poor introverts.  But I'm that introvert too, so I'm naturally drawn to other introverts, whether they like it or not.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am an introvert too.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Look. Look at me. Look how introverted I am. See how I boldly state how introverted I am? I am an introvert! I am!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Look. Look at me. Look how introverted I am. See how I boldly state how introverted I am? I am an introvert! I am!


Prove it then.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

composerofavantgarde said:


> prove it then.


I'm INTROVERTED

See?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like how this thread has become a relationship "secrets to the other side" thread.
> 
> Poor introverts.  But I'm that introvert too, so *I'm naturally drawn to other introverts*, whether they like it or not.


There is a reason for it, it's called propinquity.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propinquity


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I am extrovert but sometimes i feel little introverted, but i don't have any difficulty to talk to people face to face, and when i start talking there is no stopping me


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Women... Always playing hard to get. lol


So much sensitivity. Not all women play around like that o3o and not all men are straightforward.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> So much sensitivity. Not all women play around like that o3o and not all men are straightforward.


I admit I stole that joke from Seinfeld which is not exactly the most sensitive show. No women has asked me out. Not that it matters that much to me. I'm fine on my own.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a straight female, and I dislike those girly games of "hard to get" as well. If I like a man, I will let him know, if I don't, he has nothing to find by me anyway.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This was my first Valentine's day with a significant other, and we agreed to do absolutely nothing whatsoever. It was good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

CouchiePotato said:


> This was my first Valentine's day with a significant other, and we agreed to do absolutely nothing whatsoever. It was good.


Well I don't think Wagner's corpse that you have been preserving all these years _can_ really do anything.....


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

One easy way to really know are you an extro/introvert.
When you think inside your mind, do you think in sentences or as a conversation?
Extroverts think like there would be a conversation in their mind ( most of the time).
" Did i do that thing what i had to do today, í didn't? Oooohhhh sheet"
Introverts think in sentences like. " The car is blue" most of the time.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

jani said:


> One easy way to really know are you an extro/introvert.
> When you think inside your mind, do you think in sentences or as a conversation?
> Extroverts think like there would be a conversation in their mind ( most of the time).
> " Did i do that thing what i had to do today, í didn't? Oooohhhh sheet"
> Introverts think in sentences like. " The car is blue" most of the time.


I wonder what I am then....I think in both of these fashions


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

OboeKnight said:


> I wonder what I am then....I think in both of these fashions


Some people are at the middle, maybe that's you.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Well, as long as it hasn't deteriorated to, I wish I knew now what I knew then.
> 
> Here's a tip for catching those *fish in the sea*...


The Most Happy Fella isn't it?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I got turned down.


If at first you don't succeed---!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

moody said:


> The Most Happy Fella isn't it?


Wow, I had no idea that song was from a musical by Frank Loesser.


----------

